# Aloha from Hilo, Hawaii



## Ronald1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I've just signed on and look foward to meeting sailors and using the forums. 

I sail with Na Hoa Holomoku (shipmates) of Hawaii Yacht Club. We are on the web if anyone wants more info regarding sailing in and around Hilo. 

The Sailnet Racing photos (about page 2) has a photo of me on a Sunfish heading into or away from (?) a squall on Hilo Bay with the green slopes of Mauna Kea in the background. 

- Ron


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Aloha Ron,
We fell in love with Hilo on a trip there a few years back. What a place!
I found your photo: http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showphoto.php/photo/3973/cat/504
Are you somewhere south of the breakwater in this shot? I wish I had time for some sailing when we were there but being tourists there was already too much to do in too little time. We went to 4 of the islands in about 10 days (Oahu, Maui, Big Island & Kuai'i) and it was all enchanting in one way or another but Hilo was special. 
I'll check out your club's web page for when I get out there again. What other boats (besides Sunfish - which are great fun) do you race on at HYC? 
Welcome. Aloha!


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a really nice shot, that's what makes those boats so much fun. Welcome to sailnet!


----------



## Ronald1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi CalebD,
I had just headed out from Bay Front beach and was well within the protection of the breakwall. A long lens brought the cliffy and sinister shoreline much closer in than it really was. Our club has a variety of small boats Sunfish, hobie cats, some Hobie Ones, and several larger boats 26ft Folkboats, 23 ft Wharrum cat, 19ft West Wight Potter, and a 32 ft custom cat in need of work. We are a non-profit and many of our boats are donations. The web is hilosailing.org. We do kids and adults sailing coaching on the 1st and 3rd Sunday of each month.

Glad you enjoyed Hilo as much as we do. Hilo Bay is a great recreational resource that many in Hilo residents even do not fully appreciate.

Aloha, Ron


----------

